# hamburg dec 5th



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Just wanted to see who was going next week.
J


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

i will hopefully be there sunday


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

The show is only on saturday.
J


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Ah, I might go I might not. Most likely I will end up going. Jason you up to bring any broms if I do order any?


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I should be vending/ splitting a table. You will be able to pick your own broms.
J


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I'll be there. I'll have flies, been beetles, and lots of salamanders. I'm running low on springs and isopods but will have some.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Are you going to be bringing any of the orange isopods?
J


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Jason DeSantis said:


> Are you going to be bringing any of the orange isopods?
> J


If you want I can bring you a culture or two.
[email protected]


----------



## barnes (Feb 26, 2008)

I will be going..

Logan


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Jason DeSantis said:


> I should be vending/ splitting a table. You will be able to pick your own broms.
> J


Sounds good.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

i will be there.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

DCreptiles said:


> i will be there.


will you be there early? Hope to see you there!!


----------



## eclipse1379 (Oct 7, 2009)

I'll be there good & early.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

We'll be there!
Bringing a bunch of 6-9 month bl vents. Nice! Also a bunch of g/b auratus, leucs, azureus and cobalts. 
For more info see:
Frogs 'n' Things - Frogs 4 Sale
Also, wingless and windged flightless melanos, bean beetles, springs and supplies.
I had to miss two out of the 3 last Hamburg shows, so looking fwd to seeing everyone there!!
Keith


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Forgot to mention:
I'm still looking for 1-2 female vittatus for sale or trade. Been trying to find locals for a while now, so if you have any you're willing to part with pls bring them to the show or PM me!!!
Thanks,


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes I will be there bright and early I won't be there long don't want to be far from Eli when she's so close to her due date.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

DCreptiles said:


> Yes I will be there bright and early .


Expect a huge crowd. I'll be there above average and early. 
Michael
Above Average Amphibians


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Michael Shrom said:


> Expect a huge crowd. I'll be there above average and early.
> Michael
> Above Average Amphibians


Why is this? Just curious because usually there is a large crowd there and such a long line


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I'll be missing this one, have been sick since the beginning of last week.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Staying home to enjoy the baby this time . . . I'll probably go to the next one though!


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

melas said:


> Staying home to enjoy the baby this time . . . I'll probably go to the next one though!


It wont be the same


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

jfehr232 said:


> It wont be the same


It'll prolly smell better!


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

i'll be there as usual just wandering around like i do.
melas i guess see you at the reading show next month.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

pa.walt said:


> melas i guess see you at the reading show next month.


indeed!


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I think the reading show will be a fizzle. Either way I'm taking a couple months off.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I will be there vending/splitting a table with Phil. I will have mostly plants and broms but will probably bring some supplies. If anyone wants anything other than that please let me know bt friday night.
J


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I wont be there but I will have stuff at The Bug Depot tables. Brewers yeast, media, excelsior, cultures, etc.

One of these days I will make it to that show. 

keith - While I dont have any spare female viattus I hav a ton of tads in the water. Come spring if you have not found any females and want to try froglets let me know.


----------



## Wug (Mar 1, 2009)

I always make up my mind to go to these shows at the last second. I will more than likely be there. I'll be looking for feeders other than, ff or tropical springtails, (would like to get some isopods maybe try temperate springs), Repashy ICB which I never find at these shows, maybe others supps I'm right at the 6 month mark now so should re-up, plants other than broms cause you can never have too many plants. 
Last show I wasn't gonna get anything but excelsor and came home with my first imitators. I'm not gonna get any frogs, I'm not gonna get any frogs......well maybe another yellowback tinc in my 18x18x24 tank and looks like it could hold another one, Wait no frogs...


----------



## barnes (Feb 26, 2008)

Any body got some tads for sale,let me know..
Logan.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

_Just_ got back from Costa Rica....I'll be there sharing a table with Jason. Scrambling to get stuff together and scrub off the jungle....

Going to bring some juvenile Leucs, Azureus

Temperate Springtails
Bean Beetles
Orange Isopods - Nice ones

Springtail food
Excelsior bags

4 different "Viv Plant Boxes" - each with 5-6 different well started (2 1/2 week old) cuttings (some uncommon species), in a crystal clear KIS plastic shoebox. These are really interesting and will be only $10.00 each.

Jason's going to have a lot of Broms and Cork pieces.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Jason DeSantis said:


> Are you going to be bringing any of the orange isopods?
> J


Jason,
You never stopped over to look for orange isopods. I did forget to tell you I had 2 cultures ready.
M.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I didnt really get much of a chance to leave the table a wonder around. Phil had some and they were huge. I didnt realize they got so big.
J


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

The show was good not as packed as it usually is we got there and walked right in. It was very nice to see everyone I ran into, Randy, Jason, Phil, Walt, Keith. The the show had some very nice R. Leachies, and a pair of Gila monsters for 7k. Lots of nice crested geckos. Over all I had a good time even though I didn't pick up anything. Hope everyone had a great time I think I might take a break for a few months untill spring. (maybe) LOL


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah the show was slower then normal. I think it had to do with the threat of snow. Anyway, I saw a couple board members, about 10 all together. Turned a bunch of new people to dboard also so we might have some more local froggers coming. All in all I had a good time chatting with everyone. See you all at the next on.
J


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice seeing everyone that I knew at least. Thanks for the broms!!


----------

